# Wire for burning?



## scootac (Oct 28, 2021)

What kind of wire do I need for burning wood when turning? I've used solid copper....but it breaks just about same time as the smoke starts. Hardly leaving a burnt look.
I've looked at hardware stores, but haven't found anything I thought would be better.
Suggestions for material, guage and source would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## trc65 (Oct 28, 2021)

I usually use the wire ties off paper tags for fine lines. For wider lines, I use pieces of Formica that I break off some old countertops. I know others use different diameter guitar "string".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 28, 2021)

I haven't tried it yet. But how well would the wire for rebar tying work?


----------



## trc65 (Oct 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I haven't tried it yet. But how well would the wire for rebar tying work?


It should work, but would be a thicker line. It's nice to have a couple different gauges of wire for varying thickness of the burn. 

Somebody sells a set of three wires in different diameters with attached handles. Nice looking set, but for me would just be another thing that I would loose in a pile of shavings....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I haven't tried it yet. But how well would the wire for rebar tying work?


I've used that several times. Works good. But like Tim said it is a thick line.
I've used piano wire and guitar strings for narrower lines.
I also use some hardwood cutoffs with various results. 
Sometimes I cheat and color in the groove with an india ink pen. That always works. (Hand turn the project , instead of using it on.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 28, 2021)

The piano wire is available locally for free. You only have to cart off the piano

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2021)

I've used guitar strings, works pretty well.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2021)

I have used baling wire, guitar string, nichrome for fine lines and other stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The piano wire is available locally for free. You only have to cart off the piano



Exactly. I just scrapped one at work last week. Had ivory keys. And some nice solid mahogany blocks. The rest was veneered poplar. I got several of the strings on the right side. C keys. And some huge thick ones from the left side. Not sure what to do with those yet...


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Exactly. I just scrapped one at work last week. Had ivory keys. And some nice solid mahogany blocks. The rest was veneered poplar. I got several of the strings on the right side. C keys. And some huge thick ones from the left side. Not sure what to do with those yet...


Woodworkers seeking wire could benefit from your windfall. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 29, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Woodworkers seeking wire could benefit from your windfall. Chuck


Just saying!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 29, 2021)

Mig welding wire would be pretty strong to use. It's about .30" thick, and in my experience, it didn't break like the copper does.......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 29, 2021)

The copper is useless, most times for anything stressful. I didn't think about mig wire... got a couple spools in the shed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2021)

I've got mig wire too!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Woodworkers seeking wire could benefit from your windfall. Chuck


Unfortunately I only cut out a few.


----------

